# Cannot modprobe eeepc-laptop...

## urup

Hi,

I'm trying to load this module on my eeeTop 1602, go get the volume keys and the brightness control to work, but when I load the module, this is the result:

```
 # modprobe eeepc-laptop

FATAL: Error inserting eeepc_laptop (/lib/modules/2.6.36-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/platform/x86/eeepc-laptop.ko): No such device
```

dmesg does not give any clues, so I've looked in the driver, and it bails on line 1503 (linux/drivers/platform/x86/eeepc-laptop.c)

I'm on kernel 2.6.36-r5 (x86), and this is my kernel config: http://urup.net/misc/eeeTop.config

From what I've googled, 2.6.32 had the same problem, and could be fixed by adding "acpi_osi=Linux" to your kernel parameters, but this does not work for me.

I'm stuck  :Sad: 

Any help is much appreciated

----------

## gringo

"no such device" usually means "i dont support this hardware" - are you sure this module is intended for eeetops too ?

cheers

----------

## urup

Nope, not at all, but if that's not the case I have no idea of how to control the brightness and get the volume buttons to work.

And it seems to be working in some versions of Ubuntu...

Still, more on topic, all the modules I've seen to date can be loaded, even without the supported hardware, but they will just give a error in dmesg, not an error while inserting/loading the module...

----------

